# Used boots



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

I've actually been in that same situation before and so far I haven't been able to pull the trigger on really lightly used boots yet. It's just so tempting if the price is really really good.
I would probably request more pictures to try to visually see if there is any damage, and ask more about how they were used. The rest is up to if you are willing to go for it!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I've only bought used boots once and it was a from a friend and I knew they had less than 10 days on them. He was just looking to buy a softer boot.

I wouldn't buy used boots that I could see in person and try on. No way.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I bought used boots once, but they were these:










And they came with these: 








[/URL][/IMG]

Truth is, I didn't really care how they fit. :laugh:

Unfortunately, they pretty much fit like crap and pinched my feet. They had been pretty heavily used. From my experience, I would say don't buy used unless you can try them on. If you can get a significant discount, I would buy boots that have been used by a beginner who got fed up and quite after one day. My wife got a pair of used Burtons on eBay for $1.25 that the girl just wanted to get rid of. :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

Let me stress that I have tried on these boots (new) at a store and they fit well. So the issue is whether someone's short use will change the fit alot or not


----------

